

Benchmarking Top NoSQL Databases [pdf] - mitchll
http://www.datastax.com/wp-content/themes/datastax-2014-08/files/nosql_benchmarks_endpoint_april_2015.pdf

======
pokstad
This link works: [http://www.datastax.com/apache-cassandra-leads-nosql-
benchma...](http://www.datastax.com/apache-cassandra-leads-nosql-benchmark)

------
IndianAstronaut
Have these been independently verified? Datastax is great but Cassandra is
still their main product.

~~~
magillagorilla
Our perf team and our technical marketing team wrote a post about this
specific benchmark. Hopefully Datastax will clarify. (I work at Couchbase but
wasn't involved in this work.)

My personal opinion is that using a vendor benchmark to choose your data stack
is like hiring a bodyguard based on their record in professional wrestling.

[http://blog.couchbase.com/leading-nosql-database-vendors-
cou...](http://blog.couchbase.com/leading-nosql-database-vendors-couchbase-
mongodb-and-datastax-lock-horns)

------
openmaze
Link doesn't work, it sends to a 404 page

